# Exploratory Trip!!!



## Lickety-Split

Looking for a few folks to ride on a couple of exploratory trips this off season. When the weather looks good and I dont have a charter I'll be out checkin some deep water natural bottom stuff I really need to test out. I recently recieved some detailed bathy images that REALLY deserve some looking at. Share expenses and fish(I keep my share of fish). Fish cleaning is my job if you guys help clean the boat!!! We will catch fish even if the new stuff dont pan out, we will hit a few honey holes on the way in.

PM or call (850)529-8425 if interested


----------



## Clay-Doh

Let me know if you ever want a diver to go with you and check them spots and bring up some video footage so you KNOW what they are...let me know! And I clean my own fish!


----------



## BigFishKB

Brandon, I am in if it is a tues-thursday. Wife working weekends puts a damper on things for me.


----------



## cuzmondo

I would assume that those participating on one these exploratory trips and sharing expenses, boat cleaning, fish catching and such would also be privy to these new found locations? If so, I'm interested and would also be willing to do trips in my boat if it would help save wear and tear on yours or otherwise be of benefit. 21.5 W/A and can easily handle four fishermen/divers.


----------



## jjam

Definitely interested in helping explore new spots with you...share expenses/clean boat and my own fish..My work schedule allows very flexible fishing time, so I can go just about any time the weather is nice.

Jimmy


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (11/25/2008)*Let me know if you ever want a diver to go with you and check them spots and bring up some video footage so you KNOW what they are...let me know! And I clean my own fish!


+1 on that statement. I will be glad to explore any sites just for the chance to dive something new and exciting. I love when I dive a new site for the first time not knowing what it is. It's like Christmas. I have dove a few sites for some folks that said, "Oh this site is ______". Fill in the blank with coops, ship, rubble, etc... Then I go down there and it's something totally different. 

I can take off durring the week if I have a day or two notice. Post up and let us know if you would like to take some divers out to share in the expenses.


----------



## Lickety-Split

Great lloks like we'll be able to make a few trips. I'll call everyone that has responded or pmed or called when the weather looks good.


----------



## Trble Make-rr

I know we've probably never met butI couldn't pass on your offer.I'm availible any time, I'll pay my way andclean the boat to!


----------



## JoshH

I'd be interested too! I can clean the boat, clean fish, have my own gear, and can pay my way!


----------



## GONU

I'll fish share expenses and dive if I can get a dive buddy...I'm sure we can find some takers for that.





Kevin


----------



## Lickety-Split

Sorry, no divers my insurance excludes divers specifically.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Lickety-Split (11/27/2008)*Sorry, no divers my insurance excludes divers specifically.


So you can not run a personal trip on your own boat where you split expenses.


----------



## CJF

I'm down too. I'd be more than happy to throw in on gas and cleaning the boat. I like to clean my own fish. I'll share my beer though.:letsdrink


----------



## Lickety-Split

> *Telum Piscis (11/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lickety-Split (11/27/2008)*Sorry, no divers my insurance excludes divers specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can not run a personal trip on your own boat where you split expenses.
Click to expand...



The "personal trip" is a grey area when it comes to the insurance and federal charter permits. I would rather invoice the amount of the expenses so it is just a "cheap charter" that way there is no question ins. coverage is in place. Also, depths will range from 200'-750' on these trips and we never drop the hook. I just hold up on the spot to fish. How deep do you guys dive anyway?


----------



## Lickety-Split

Weather window is sliding back a little looks like Sat, Sun, or Mon is gonna be the best day.


----------



## Orion45

> *Lickety-Split (11/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (11/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lickety-Split (11/27/2008)*Sorry, no divers my insurance excludes divers specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can not run a personal trip on your own boat where you split expenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "personal trip" is a grey area when it comes to the insurance and federal charter permits. I would rather invoice the amount of the expenses so it is just a "cheap charter" that way there is no question ins. coverage is in place. Also, depths will range from 200'-750' on these trips and we never drop the hook. I just hold up on the spot to fish. How deep do you guys dive anyway?
Click to expand...

Recreational diving limit is 140'. Most spear fishing is done above that depth. However some will dive deeper than that for a shot at that prized grouper. In my opinion, once you go past 160-170' you are in a completely new ball game.


----------



## Lickety-Split

Alright it looks like Saturday is the day who's in?


----------



## booyahfishing

I would love to get involved on a trip like this. I personally couldnt make it this Saturday, but would be down for any other future weekend. I can split expenses and will work at the end of the day for the trip. Might be stingy tho and not share my brew..haha j/k


----------



## Realtor

The Hired Hand is in.


----------



## jugislandrelic

If it is going to be Saturday, my son and I are good at boat cleaning and would liketo do a trip. Capt. do you know Ron at East Gate Tackle? The reason I asked, I sent him some Bath maps a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lickety-Split

No, these arent maps thses are sidescan images. All thetoposare transposed by hand to a paper chart.


----------



## Triple C

Brandon,

Durn van broke down today. Getting it towed to the garage tomorrow. If I get it back tomorrow, I'll check back to see if you still have a spot open. Good luck if you don't hear from me tomorrow afternoon/evening.

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## jugislandrelic

Sent you mail, THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split

Wx not looking to good for today need to re-schedule. Please pm to confirm you got this if you were comited to going.


----------



## Hired Hand

Sorry we had to cancel the trip. Looking forward to another attempt. Drop me a line if you come up with another window.

The Hired Hand


----------



## Catchin Hell

Be sure and post some exploratory pictures when you finally get out...:takephoto


----------

